

Wall-sized portraits of your own DNA - bouncingsoul
http://www.walyou.com/blog/2008/08/17/dna-model-art-projects/

======
bouncingsoul
I chose a link I thought gave a better overview, but this is the actual site
selling the portraits: <http://www.dna11.com/gallery_portraits.asp>

